# Any experience with Anabolictitan?



## Mindon69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone's ever heard of or used these guys. I know the rule of thumb is avoid .com sites but it seems pretty active on meso and its domestic which is a plus. 

Not looking to throw away money. Done enough of that.

Thanks.


----------



## Imperialpharma (Oct 17, 2014)

лет. Never heard of them. I have a .ru site. Nothing wrong with them providing the people know what they are doing imo. Been doing it sucessfully for a couple years. 

Check reviews or ask for a sample, no minimum to try them out sort of thing if you really want to go for them.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 17, 2014)

Mindon69 said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering if anyone's ever heard of or used these guys. I know the rule of thumb is avoid .com sites but it seems pretty active on meso and its domestic which is a plus.
> 
> Not looking to throw away money. Done enough of that.
> 
> Thanks.


You should also avoid guys like the one above me who needs to come to boards and attempt to pimp his product rather than slowly build a good rep.


----------



## Imperialpharma (Oct 17, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> You should also avoid guys like the one above me who needs to come to boards and attempt to pimp his product rather than slowly build a good rep.



I was told about posting here. I did a thread on here as introduction. Hardly call that "pimping" a product.


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 17, 2014)

Its your screen name dumb a$$.  No one who matters is listening to anything your post...



Imperialpharma said:


> I was told about posting here. I did a thread on here as introduction. Hardly call that "pimping" a product.


----------



## Imperialpharma (Oct 17, 2014)

No worries. Screen name was chosen as I was first looking to advertise (as most sources do on plenty of other boards) before I was told by admin there wasnt any advertising from sources here. Anyways pretty sure Ive got more experience in this field then you anyway and keeping safe with this industry :32 (17): . New to this board, not to boards in general. If youve been around since 2003-2004 sure youve read some. Have a good day tho. 



transcend2007 said:


> Its your screen name dumb a$$.  No one who matters is listening to anything your post...


----------



## Bigwhite (Oct 17, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> Its your screen name dumb a$$.  No one who matters is listening to anything your post...



Lol...dumb a$$...:32 (18):


----------



## mickems (Oct 17, 2014)

imperialpharma said:


> лет. Never heard of them. I have a .ru site. Nothing wrong with them providing the people know what they are doing imo. Been doing it sucessfully for a couple years.
> 
> Check reviews or ask for a sample, no minimum to try them out sort of thing if you really want to go for them.



 oткуда вы?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 17, 2014)

Imperialpharma said:


> No worries. Screen name was chosen as I was first looking to advertise (as most sources do on plenty of other boards) before I was told by admin there wasnt any advertising from sources here. Anyways pretty sure Ive got more experience in this field then you anyway and keeping safe with this industry :32 (17): . New to this board, not to boards in general. If youve been around since 2003-2004 sure youve read some. Have a good day tho.



ok im not trying to be rude here but why is this guy not banned yet? We dont allow product pushers here and just announcing that he is a source to a newb I feel is pushing his product.

Imperial: word of advice - never bring up the fact that you know more or have more experience than someone else. Not only do you not know anything about the person(s) your directing that towards but you also make yourself look like an ass. Ive been in this game for quite some time as well and I know guys who have been brewing much longer than you and they still learn new shit...experiment with new shit. This is an area of constant learning. Anyone in any aspect of life that feels like they know it all is actually the stupid one because there is always progression and there is always humility...you are showing none of that.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> ok im not trying to be rude here but why is this guy not banned yet? We dont allow product pushers here and just announcing that he is a source to a newb I feel is pushing his product.



He's within the rules of the Underground forum Cobra.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Oct 17, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> He's within the rules of the Underground forum Cobra.



My bad...wrong once again


----------



## transcend2007 (Oct 17, 2014)

If you have so much experience on the boards then you should know better than acting like such a jack a$$.

You should listen to Admin when he comments on you and your posting directly (not that POB needs me speaking for him).  Just know as a long time member I don't appreciate it and I am many of my friend here don't either (regardless of the rules of this section).

Respect here is earned not given....



Imperialpharma said:


> No worries. Screen name was chosen as I was first looking to advertise (as most sources do on plenty of other boards) before I was told by admin there wasnt any advertising from sources here. Anyways pretty sure Ive got more experience in this field then you anyway and keeping safe with this industry :32 (17): . New to this board, not to boards in general. If youve been around since 2003-2004 sure youve read some. Have a good day tho.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 17, 2014)

Cobra Strike said:


> My bad...wrong once again



Not at all brother. You're looking out for the best interests of this forum and it's members. There's absolutely nothing wrong with that


----------



## coltmc4545 (Oct 17, 2014)

Imperial pharma. Pushing Ebola since 2003.


----------



## Mindon69 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey guys sorry about the hassle. I really didn't want anyone getting pissed because of a question I asked. As for Imperialpharm, I thanked you because I appreciate any reply that's meant in good faith and that's how I took it. 

As for pillarofbalace thank you for the looking out. It great to know I've come to a place where people are really looking out for you. Double thanks for that. 

Peace to al.


----------



## Bassman101 (Oct 21, 2014)

Mindon69 said:


> Hey guys sorry about the hassle. I really didn't want anyone getting pissed because of a question I asked. As for Imperialpharm, I thanked you because I appreciate any reply that's meant in good faith and that's how I took it.
> 
> As for pillarofbalace thank you for the looking out. It great to know I've come to a place where people are really looking out for you. Double thanks for that.
> 
> ...




Been reading post from these guys for a little while now they pretty good for the boards "I like it!!"


----------



## shenky (Oct 27, 2014)

I think as long as imperalpharma refrains from mentioning his products and shows he actually wants to contribute to the board (he probably does know at least a few useful things), he should be allowed to post without being flamed to retardation.

Granted, his first post in this thread was kind of a plug. Stop doing that


----------



## shenky (Oct 27, 2014)

As far as .com or .net or whatever sites go, there are so many that I'm sure there are legit ones out there. You're risking it whether or not it's a mailing list - it's just a bit more sketchy with websites


----------

